# Call of Duty Ghost o Battlefield 4??



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

Sulla scia del topic che chiede cosa scegliere tra PES e FIFA chiedo quale secondo voi sia da prendere tra B4 e COD Ghost.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2013)

Battlefield vince a mani basse.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Settembre 2013)

Battlefield sicuramente


----------



## Bawert (29 Settembre 2013)

B4, i Call of Duty sono caduti dopo MW2


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Battlefield mi piace di piu. ma non è che la differenza sia abissale, comunque.


----------



## Miro (30 Settembre 2013)

Se proprio dovessi scegliere, Battlefield sembra più interessante.


----------



## Sesfips (30 Settembre 2013)

Io prendo COD. Ormai li ho quasi tutti, devo per forza vedere com'è questo.


----------



## sion (1 Ottobre 2013)

battlefield,non ce storia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Ottobre 2013)

È come chiedere se è più forte Abbiati o Amelia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È come chiedere se è più forte Abbiati o Amelia.


Quotone, anche se niente è peggio di Call Of Duty che ha rovinato il mercato videoludico, nonchè i giocatori stessi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Quotone, anche se niente è peggio di Call Of Duty che ha rovinato il mercato videoludico, nonchè i giocatori stessi.



Io davvero non so come possa una persona spendere 70 euro l'anno per 'sto giochino da due soldi.

Non è richiesta nessuna skill,chiunque può fare una carneficina con il minimo sforzo,il gameplay consiste nel camperare,la community ormai è all'80% composta da bimbi che urlano "faggotfaggotfaggot!1!" al microfono...

Boh,ognuno fa ciò che vuole col suo tempo e col suo denaro,però cavolo COD è veramente una munnezza di gioco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io davvero non so come possa una persona spendere 70 euro l'anno per 'sto giochino da due soldi.
> 
> Non è richiesta nessuna skill,chiunque può fare una carneficina con il minimo sforzo,il gameplay consiste nel camperare,la community ormai è all'80% composta da bimbi che urlano "faggotfaggotfaggot!1!" al microfono...
> 
> Boh,ognuno fa ciò che vuole col suo tempo e col suo denaro,però cavolo COD è veramente una munnezza di gioco.


Ahimè io ci sono cascato l'anno scorso con il Black Ops II al Gamestop (quindi il peggio del peggio). Oltre a non avermi impressionato, specie nel multiplayer, inoltre mi si è anche mezzo rotto, nel senso che il disco non so come mai ha presentato un piccolo taglio verso il centro. Sticazzi, se non avessi speso 70 euro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ahimè io ci sono cascato l'anno scorso con il Black Ops II al Gamestop (quindi il peggio del peggio). Oltre a non avermi impressionato, specie nel multiplayer, inoltre mi si è anche mezzo rotto, nel senso che il disco non so come mai ha presentato un piccolo taglio verso il centro. Sticazzi, se non avessi speso 70 euro.



Io invece l'anno scorso spesi 49,9 euro per Battlefield 3


----------

